# Very thin bumpers on Compass Envoy 115



## Podge (Aug 27, 2008)

Greetings - been camping, caravanning and now the kids have left home, motorhoming for some years. great way to spend the year - when I don't have to work!
I recently had an altercation with a Welsh stone wall; there was a loud bang and I discovered that the rear 'bumper' had split along the horizontal surface! I also noticed that the spare tyre is anchored with a vertical bolt through the floor under the oven area. Fearing further accidents and the damage a rear end shunt could do both to the body and the spare being shunted into the floor, I have had a proper bumper fitted with towbar. I can't believe how thin the so called bumper is - no more than 0.5cm of thermo plastic. Is this usual - I wonder what safety regs say? Any comments?


----------



## danski (Aug 27, 2008)

hi guys just new in so dont if this works?


----------



## Belgian (Aug 27, 2008)

*crash test*



***** said:


> You will find that most bumpers now a days are cosmetic only
> Just look at the cars



Did you ever see a result of a crash test at the rear of a Mh ? Never, they just don't do that. 
Last year I saw one ran in by truck in the rear: not a pretty sight 
shorted in by 3m !
(makes you think )


----------



## cipro (Aug 27, 2008)

danski said:


> hi guys just new in so dont if this works?


 
it works


----------



## Podge (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks for the comments - bumper works a treat and can hang bikes ans assorted goodies on it!


----------

